# Bathroom sink not draining well



## Scooter (Feb 21, 2010)

I installed a new faucet and p-trap and within a few weeks the sink started draining slowly. I took off the p-trap, cleaned it, snaked the output and it was better but again in a few weeks it started draining slowly. Any ideas?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Call a licensed plumber. You have no idea what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Scooter, I sent you a PM.


----------

